# Deleted



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Yay! I just read that the AKC Virtual Rally titling program has been approved to continue
> 
> Whether you like Rally or not, whether you think any titles earned virtually should carry a different designation or not, this is a big step for the AKC.


It ends in December 2021, right -- or did they extend it? I think it's great for people just starting out who felt a little left out in the cold due to COVID. I can see where some people balk due the difference in being in a ring environment/distractions and not, but there are a lot of things we are doing differently these days than we were two years ago. It's also not been a real party for novice people who have had less opportunity to go to classes, etc. I figure it's best to adapt, adjust, and forge on.

As an aside, I was happily surprised there are so many online resources to help beginners learn about rally. I like all the videos the AKC provides and I took a Fenzi course called Get Ready to Rally that was very helpful. Logan and I worked on it for a while, but I am admittedly hard on myself at times, so we're taking obedience classes at the moment and it's helping greatly -- having in person help -- to learn more about attention, heeling, and so on.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

Yay! At the very least, this will probably draw more people to the concept of dog sports in general, and that's always a plus.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

...................................


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm excited to hear it's sticking around. Idk if I'll go out for it (vs the traditional way) but at the least I think it's a fantastic way to get more people into dog sports.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

..................................................................


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

AmberSunrise said:


> Right now I am liking the possibilities
> 
> We can save 5-10$ per entry fee, plus parking fees (I think they are currently running 5-10$ per vehicle in most spots that charge). Of course we have to factor in rental fees, but the runs should takes less time and have a limited exposure to Covid etc.
> 
> More money available for those Open & Utility entries


Can you set up in your backyard? I haven't really explored it cause none of my dogs are rally ready. But we JUST got Lana back into Rally and I'm hoping to extend that to Molly too. But there isn't a training rental place near me that I know of (my club meets at a park/parking lot). I can ask around though. Molly's littermate is into agility and has more training connections than I do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

......................................


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Brave said:


> Can you set up in your backyard? I haven't really explored it cause none of my dogs are rally ready. But we JUST got Lana back into Rally and I'm hoping to extend that to Molly too. But there isn't a training rental place near me that I know of (my club meets at a park/parking lot). I can ask around though. Molly's littermate is into agility and has more training connections than I do.


Absolutely! I used the virtual option to get my last Excellent leg and set up in my backyard. I can't say it was as easy as I thought it would be. It took awhile to set up the course, then to figure out where to place the camera to get the whole course in view and follow all the instructions for placement, etc,., then the wind kept knocking over signs, or the camera shifted (note to self, invest in a tripod!), or my dog got distracted, or the shade moved while I was setting up and suddenly one whole side of the course was too shady to be seen, etc.  

I finally got a decent run on tape and figured out how to submit it. Unfortunately, my start sign wasn't visible so I got dinged one point - which actually was pretty generous of the judge - I think it probably should have been more - but sadly that turned my "perfect" 100 score into yet another 99... _sigh_  (I'm not complaining. As nice as it would have been to get a perfect score, it was NOT a perfect run and there were other place I thought we deserved to lose a point or two...)

Wish it was an option for Masters (though I understand why it's not).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

.................................................................


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if I do it in my driveway, if my security camera will work or if it'll be too far away. _ponders_.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Brave said:


> I wonder if I do it in my driveway, if my security camera will work or if it'll be too far away. _ponders_.


I think the rules dictate that the camera must be at eye level...

Just checked... yup!

*From the online instructions:

Camera Position and Filming* 
The video must be clear, not blurry. In all classes where the dog is required to perform on leash, the leash must be visible to the judge throughout the entire performance. Lighting must be considered; avoid filming directly into the sun and be careful of sun glares where portions of the dog and leash disappear. Heavily shaded areas may cause the video to be too dark. 
 Minimum resolution to view videos is 720p HD. Check the camera settings before filming and set the video to the highest resolution. 
 Filming must be done in landscape (horizontal) mode. Do not use the selfie mode as this will put the dog on the wrong side of the handler. 
 Filming must be done from the location shown on the map. The camera should remain in a stationary position.
 A second person may do the filming to pan and zoom, provided a tripod is used and the person remains outside the ring. If a person is filming, they must do so from outside the ring, and they must remain silent once the performance begins and until the team crosses the finish sign. 
 The camera should be elevated to approximately *eye level.* The team must be in full view of the judge throughout the performance. 
 The video must contain audio. The judge must be able to hear the sounds closest to the camera. Background noises are expected but should not be so loud as to drown out the handler’s commands, particularly when near the camera. Do not add music to the performance. 
 Prior to beginning the performance, the handler must be near the camera to state the dog’s call name and breed, to verbally confirm that they will not have any food or toys with them while performing, and to show the dog’s collar and leash to the camera. In all classes with jumps, the handler must state the height of the dog at its withers (in inches) and the height the jump is set to (in inches). 
 Once the handler begins at the Start sign, the video must be continuous, with no pauses and no edits. 
 To avoid cutting out portions of the performance, it is recommended to start recording at least 5 seconds before starting and to not stop recording until about 5 seconds after the team crosses the finish sign and exits the ring (read Performance and Scoring below).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

they also just introduced a virtual scent work program. i find that wild


----------

